
The mystery behind who took the first full-color shot of Earth from Apollo 17 - prismatic
https://www.outsideonline.com/2265686/mystery-one-most-famous-photos-ever-taken
======
Friedduck
I fully expect to see that someone’s figures it out from micro vibrations, or
preferred aperture, when comparing it to clearly credited photos.

I’m amazed what human ingenuity is capable of in situations like this.

Related: when I used to travel with a film camera inevitably I would recall
taking a photo someone else took credit for as well. Something about seeing a
scene in your mind’s eye, recalling exactly that moment, leads one to believe
they pushed the button.

------
toomanybeersies
On a related note, a huge amount of photos taken during the Apollo missions
are available on Flickr, all the way from Apollo 7 to 17:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive/albums](https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive/albums)

------
jccalhoun
Stanley Kubrick

~~~
lostgame
Ha.

------
teh_klev
Problems with identifying who took the various Apollo mission photo's seems to
be a long running thing:

(Who Took the Legendary Earthrise Photo From Apollo 8?)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067535)

------
montrose
Mods, you have overdone the title-rewriting slightly. This was not the first
full-color shot of earth, just the first from Apollo 17.

~~~
yesenadam
Yes. Well, not even that - "NASA plucked the second and clearest of the
photos"..

I was just looking at colour pics of the whole Earth from 1967[0], I think
they were the first.

[0][http://library.ssec.wisc.edu/spinscan/about.php](http://library.ssec.wisc.edu/spinscan/about.php)

